# best halloween story?



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Okay, I didn't want to hijack another thread, so I started this to ask; if you could have a prop reading a story as part of your home haunt, what story would that be? So far I have thought of the part of McBeth with the witches incanation, I was also thinking about a scene out of treasure island. What are some other good ghost stories? Thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The Raven by Poe?

I wanted to use Omen by Nox Arcana for my talking skull chandelier.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"To be or not to be" monologue by that Shakes-guy


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

In the shakespeare line of thinking I would say the queen mab speech from romeo and juliet. Now for a punch I would say use a local ghost story that most people in your parts would know. Lacking that make up a story that fits your location. with people and places that are common. If your lucky you will start a legend in you town that will far out live your haunt and you.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I agree with hidehoman. Make up a story about your haunt for the prop to "sell/tell". The kids around here now think there really is a ghost of a widow who roams the bluffs by our house.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about, "There once was a Werewolf from Nantucket." LOL


----------

